# Cold Steel Panga Machete



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I've been looking around for a good machete and came across the Cold Steel Panga and was wondering if anybody has one or if they know anything about this machete. Is this a good quality machete?


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is a link:
Cold Steel Panga Machete Fixed Blade Knife (16" Black) 97PM - Blade HQ


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

A friend has one and its ok, but not top shelf. For a few dollars more there is better out there.


----------

